# granulated honey



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I was at the neighbors yesterday and he has maybe 20 hives. His honey is from whatever is in bloom, nothing specific. I noticed he had a lot of containers sitting around that had granulated honey in them. As for me I have 1 hive but it was a good year and I got 47 lbs of honey. I also have honey that was bought locally or was given to me. Some of the honey I have has been stored for not less than 2 years and it has not granulated. The research I did does not specifically state what is the best way to lessen the chance of the new honey I have from granulating. I would appreciate any information of what works for those on this forum. TIA!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

from what I understand, the only thing that may help is to make sure there is no air in the container. But really, honey is going to granulate. The higher the sugar content, the faster it happens. It happens faster if it's cold too. There really isn't anything you can do about it other than keep it in a warm place and tighly capped. Just gently warm it up to melt the granuals.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Or like store bought honey treated to keep it from granulating, HEAT IT.
Probably above 140F.

It liquidfiys easy enough.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know why any one worrys about how fast honey is going to granulate ,, I love it when it granulate's ,, for me it cannt granulate fast enough ,, and at that its no big deal to liquidfiy it ,, just put it in real hot water ( not boiling ) ,, shake it now and then ..


----------



## ShadowWings (Jul 26, 2012)

Generally, honey will crystalize for 1 of 2 reasons...

The moisture level is too high...it should be between 17-18%. Generally, when the bees cap the honey the moisture level is about right. That's not 100% accurate but generally is true. They sell meters that will measure the moisture level...usually commercial operations use them because they do not want to market honey that will crystalize. If honey is harvested before the bees have completely capped it, crystalization can occur.

The second reason that honey may crystalize is because of the type of honey. Certain types of honey are more prone to crystalize vs. others like:

Alfalfa
Apple, pear, plum and cherry
Clover (Trifolium)
Cotton
Dandelion
Lavender (Common lavender) *
Phacelia (lacy or tansy phacelia)
Field bean (Vicia faba)
Goldenrod (Soli----)
Holly (Ilex aquifolium)
Ivy (Hedera Helix)
Mesquite (Prosopis spp.)
Mustard
Oilseed rape
Raspberry
Star thistle (Centaurea solstitialis)
Sunflower
Wild thyme (Thymus serpyllum)

Storage temperatures will also affect the rapidity of crystallization. It occurs fasted around 50- 59 ÂºF. At temperatures below 52 ÂºF the crystallization process is slowed down. The crystallization process is significantly reduced when kept at temperatures higher than 77 ÂºF. Anything above 104 ÂºF will cause the crystals to dissolve but it also damages the wealth of healthy properties contained in raw honey.


----------

